# biken in HH-Bergstedt



## simmons1984 (11. März 2005)

Moinsens ihr Fahrer des Nordens, in Bergstedt(Rodenbeker Strasse) gibt es einen richtigen kleinen MTB-Park mit Dirt-Jump Line(8-Pack) Tables und Wallride. Hat das jemand von euch gebaut oder hat jemand Lust, dort zu mit mir zu shredden?? Ich wohne in Sasel und habe mir gerade ein vernünftiges (handliches bike gekauft) und will jetzt richtig gut abgehen. Wer hat auch Bock??                  gruß    von Johannes


----------



## WIZZY (11. März 2005)

Huhuuu

 Na das hört sich gut an,die adresse hab ich mir aufgeschrieben und werde da mal irgendwann vorbei schiessen   

bis dahin

     Gruß
           Maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomcon (14. März 2005)

..für alle die CC und Tour mögen, ist HBT in Hamburg (speziell der Norden) genau das Richtige...schaut doch mal auf unsere Seite


----------

